# Fur Auction Saturday in Clare



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just a reminder that a fur auction is scheduled for Saturday (12/19) at Jay's in Clare. This is a joint sale between the MTPCA and MMIT. Lot numbers will be available at the auction and membership in one of the two organizations is required. (You can sign up there.)

Just think... You can sell your fur, _and _Jay's will accept the checks so you can do your Christmas Shopping all at once. It doesn't get any better than that! 

An MTPCA Board meeting will follow the Sale.

Hope to see you there!

John


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

john have you heard about how many lot numbers so far? it is a good idea for jays to get more business to take the cks from the trappers if they buy things in the store...


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Was a barn burner at Jays in Clare. Rats hit the roof.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

furandhides said:


> Was a barn burner at Jays in Clare. Rats hit the roof.


Details??


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

over $6 for rats I heard


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Whats with the old mans knee, Dave? I kidded him "old age". Rats pushed $8 later in the day. Went from 6 to 7 to 8.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

That's right! My grandkids sold their season catch of muskrats today at Jay's. Their best brought $6.80!!!


----------



## Papa John (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
Anyone up at Jays today for the fur sale. Wondering what prices were averaging for rats, *****, and fox. Could'nt make it but planning on attending Ravenna


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

RATS avg $6.21 (top lot $8.05) Raccoon avg 7.93 (16.00 top)Fox red avg. 10.92 (top 16.00) All I can say is WOW on the rats!!!Saw 1 lot of 134 rats go for $4.90,in the ROUND.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

That is really cool about rats!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Roger,

My dad had knee surgery on monday. Was he moving around good??


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

doin very well.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Lets all hope the rat prices hold for Ottisville.


----------



## Papa John (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the averages snareman, should of trapped more rats i guess. Thats about what I expected, heard talk of a $8 rat this year.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a complete breakdown including #'s sold, highs and lows. Also several critters that I have'nt heard reports about yet like Beavers, weasels, grinners coyotes and squirrels.**

Just wondering.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

BEAVER,39 put-up $28.00 high,$3.50 low COYOTE put-up 23 sold ,high $16.00 low $5.00


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Becky will post it on the MTPCA form but it may take a day or so.


----------

